# First Tiger of the season



## OUTCAST (Apr 20, 2011)

Within 15 mins of having the bait out, she hit and smoked it pretty good. My customers traded the rod back and forth every 10 mins for the entire battle. She was just over 11ft, wide as a barrel and pregnant to the gills. My phone camera isnt very good, so the size is tough to tell, but she was one of the wider ones I've seen.  Got her swimming real strong before I cut the wire. Going again tomorrow to the same spot..


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 20, 2011)

That is sweet !!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 21, 2011)

You are the MAN with those large Sharks!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## ts602 (Apr 21, 2011)

crazy man.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 21, 2011)

not bad!


----------



## BANDT (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice. I love catching sharks!


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2011)

BANDT said:


> very nice. I love catching sharks!



Especially blacktips!!


----------



## mauk trapper (Apr 24, 2011)

OUTCAST said:


> Within 15 mins of having the bait out, she hit and smoked it pretty good. My customers traded the rod back and forth every 10 mins for the entire battle. She was just over 11ft, wide as a barrel and pregnant to the gills. My phone camera isnt very good, so the size is tough to tell, but she was one of the wider ones I've seen.  Got her swimming real strong before I cut the wire. Going again tomorrow to the same spot..



Way to go , we just started getting bit regular not far from you. Hope you have a great season.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Mauk.
They are here full throttle as of today. I couldnt keep a bait on the bottom more than 10 mins without the tigers smoking it. Hopefully this is a sign of good things this season. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## Money man (Apr 26, 2011)

In the immortal words of Roy Scheider...."Your gonna need a bigger boat!"

Awesome fish! I know your clients had to be on top of the world.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice bull, very impressive. That's the last thing I want to see while spearfishing though!


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 26, 2011)

Money man said:


> In the immortal words of Roy Scheider...."Your gonna need a bigger boat!"
> 
> Awesome fish! I know your clients had to be on top of the world.



Thanks! Yeah, they went bananas when they saw it. I kept it to myself how large it was going to be, so when they saw it I think one had a slight coronary.  That'll definitely keep em out of the water this vacation!


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 26, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> Nice bull, very impressive. That's the last thing I want to see while spearfishing though!



I couldnt imagine diving in some of these areas, I wouldnt be able to concentrate on fish without thinking about becoming someones lunch. Its actually a Tiger, though. When they get real large the stripes fade a little...plus the pic was taken when it was just a little subsurface. Thanks, though!


----------



## catfish1083 (Apr 26, 2011)

awesome fish! i am  trying to get me some shark gear and plan out a trip before to much longer.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 2, 2011)

OUTCAST said:


> Thanks Mauk.
> They are here full throttle as of today. I couldnt keep a bait on the bottom more than 10 mins without the tigers smoking it. Hopefully this is a sign of good things this season. Best of luck to you as well!



I know I said it before but one of these days I will take a little time to come fish with you. Best of luck in the near future.


----------



## grouper throat (May 3, 2011)

OUTCAST said:


> I couldnt imagine diving in some of these areas, I wouldnt be able to concentrate on fish without thinking about becoming someones lunch. Its actually a Tiger, though. When they get real large the stripes fade a little...plus the pic was taken when it was just a little subsurface. Thanks, though!



I've never seen a mature tiger shark where the stripes are faded like that. I ran head to head with a 6-7 ft tiger several years ago and his stripes were still pronounced. I should have read the title and would have known it was a tiger and not a bull lol. Those sharks are amazing creatures and definitely command respect in their environment.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 3, 2011)

mauk trapper said:


> I know I said it before but one of these days I will take a little time to come fish with you. Best of luck in the near future.



Anytime...the fish arent going anywhere.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 3, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> I've never seen a mature tiger shark where the stripes are faded like that. I ran head to head with a 6-7 ft tiger several years ago and his stripes were still pronounced. I should have read the title and would have known it was a tiger and not a bull lol. Those sharks are amazing creatures and definitely command respect in their environment.



The stripes seem to fade a little when they start getting over 10 foot. Maybe its the stretching of the skin? I dont know. Yeah, they definitely have my respect. I had to jump in the water a couple of times years ago where I catch these things...I pulled  a Jesus and walked on water to get back in the boat. I love them, but I'd have a coronary seeing one circle me while swimming.


----------

